# Correct orifice #



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

I have a 4k 4gpm pump. I am wanting to reduce the pressure but not flow using the correct orifice # for a 40 degree tip. What would be a good orifice # to reduce psi for washing decking with my machine? Thx


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

*Way to read:*

1. Scroll across top set of numbers (X axis) to find the pressure you desire.
2. Scroll down in that column to find your machine flow (gpm). It won't always be exact. 
3. Now that you have the column and row, scroll all the way back to the left for the correct orifice.

_In the case of a deck, I like 1000 psi which is #8 orifice on a 4 gpm machine. _

Codes on tips read like this: angle of spray patternrifice size. So a 1510 would be a 15 degree spray pattern with a #10 orifice.


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

Thank you very much! :thumbsup:


----------

